# highest riser for dj bars>



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

i'm 6'3 and i recently purchased my first dj bike,its a 2009 eastern thurnderbird,its meant to be small but i want some bars with a higher rise,does anybody know the stock rise on the thunderbird,and what rise someone my hieght may need,and also whats the highest rise i can run?any help is appreciated


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I run a 2" rise on my bike, idk whats stock, but you can get up to a 3" (maybe higher) rise MTB bar for it though.

Look into Spank or other chromoly bars for anything over 2"


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bar rise is all personal preference, so it is hard to say what you're going to like. i'm 6'1" and on my Blackmarket MOB 22.5"tt (which has a slightly higher bb than other mtb-dj bikes) i like to run the Nemesis Project "Weezy Jefferson" 3.25" bars, with about a 1/2" spacer under the stem.

Atomlab GI bars are stated as being 3", but they are actually just as tall if not slightly taller than the Weezy's when you are measuring the height at about the brake lever (and not on the ends--since more upsweep will cause the ends of the bars to be taller).

Nemesis Project "Weezy Jefferson . . . Movin on up" bars 3.25" (22.2 clamp)









Atomlab GI riser bars, (22.2 clamp area for bmx stems) 3.0" rise - 









Blackmarket BadaBoom 3" (25.4 clamp area)
https://www.blackmarketbikes.com/products.php?pg=products&item=parts

check this thread:

_*"3 - 3.5" rise bars?" *_

https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225842

It is also possible to run 4" rise bmx cruiser bars, with an inverted stem, to drop them to 3.75" or so. I tried this setup with some Immortis bars. Felt good and looks sweet if you like the bmx cruiser look. Some people find 4"s too high on a 26" mtb--once again, all up to personal preference. Also, fork axle-to-crown height can make difference on which bar rise feels good.

See this thread:
_*4" rise 2-piece bmx bars..........? "*_

https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212607

4" rise Immortis bars


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

does anyone know what the stock rise is on the eastern thunderbird bars,i cant seem to find the specs anywhere


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

+1 on weezy's....


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

weezys are the best chromo bars and brad is a great helpful guy to work with


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

these...


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

i picked up a set up of supercross dirtjumping bars with a 6" rise.i have a .75 inch spacer on my stem now,so i'm gonna remove it and just go with a total of 5" inches of rise,i can always run an inverted stem if i still feel they are to high,i'll let u guys know how they ride next week


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kremecheze said:


> i picked up a set up of supercross dirtjumping bars with a 6" rise.i have a .75 inch spacer on my stem now,so i'm gonna remove it and just go with a total of 5" inches of rise,i can always run an inverted stem if i still feel they are to high,i'll let u guys know how they ride next week


i think that'll be too tall. you gotta remember, with a mtbmx, the fork height is a lot taller than on a bmx bike. even though 5.5" might work on a 26" with a bmx fork, like a Volume Sledgehammer or something, it's gonna feel real tall with a suspension fork. but whatever, try it, see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

Titec El Norte: 58mm(2 and 1/4') rise at 9 and 4 degrees.
The sharpest upsweep I've found at 50mm is the Funn Fatboy at 5.5mm.


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

so here wut i went with, a set of mike day bars,with a 5.5 rise,i removed the .75' spacer and inverted the stem so give me about 4.3 inches of rise with almost no upsweep since i have wide shoulders.ive only been riding bike for 3 weeks and ive only been on a dirtjumper twice and i am now able to drop into and flow through 11ft vert ramps,and i'm starting to learn 360's pretty nice,so i would say the bars are working out for me pretty well,i'll post some pics tomorow


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

heres some pics,you guys let me know if you still think they are to high,they are just high enough to touch me in my peepe when i'm standing on flat ground









[


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

Spank offers Tweet Tweet Bars at 70mm rise and 25.4 clamps. 700mm length. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

came across this pic. this guy had the same idea i did. . . . 4" rise 4 piece bars with the stem slammed all the way down. yeah !!









https://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=27027897&st=390


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

That does look sweet.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am 6.5" and have 3" inch rise Diety Components Villain 3 bars. Makes the bike a whole new animal and much more comfortable for me to ride. 5" sounds pretty tall to even me but all that matters is how it feels to you. If you like them then go for it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

nobrakes2007 said:


> I am 6.5" and have 3" inch rise Diety Components Villain 3 bars. Makes the bike a whole new animal and much more comfortable for me to ride. 5" sounds pretty tall to even me but all that matters is how it feels to you. If you like them then go for it.


It looks like you have about 1.25" of spacers under the stem. So, if you like the bmx cruiser bar look, I'd say you might be stoked on some 4" bmx bars. I have the Immortis 4"s on my Blackmarket MOB (on the left). And for comparison, a 24" wheel bmx cruiser (Liquid Feedback 24") with full size 8.25" rise bmx bars.
Interestingly, 3"s on a dirt jumper with an 80mm travel fork (roughly 460mm axle to crown) is roughly equivalent to a 24" wheel bmx with 8" bars. A lot of bmx cruisers are set up very low, with stock bars at only like 5" or 5.5". True, the bb's on those frames are lower.... but still I think stock BMX 24"s are set up too small--at least there should be 2 sizes, a M and an L for shorter and taller cruiser riders.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> It looks like you have about 1.25" of spacers under the stem. So, if you like the bmx cruiser bar look, I'd say you might be stoked on some 4" bmx bars. I have the Immortis 4"s on my Blackmarket MOB (on the left). And for comparison, a 24" wheel bmx cruiser (Liquid Feedback 24") with full size 8.25" rise bmx bars.
> Interestingly, 3"s on a dirt jumper with an 80mm travel fork (roughly 460mm axle to crown) is roughly equivalent to a 24" wheel bmx with 8" bars. A lot of bmx cruisers are set up very low, with stock bars at only like 5" or 5.5". True, the bb's on those frames are lower.... but still I think stock BMX 24"s are set up too small--at least there should be 2 sizes, a M and an L for shorter and taller cruiser riders.


True, you are right on the money on the spacer length. But the bike came with a 31.8 clamp and the steer tube on the fork has not been cut. The original stem sat flush with the steer tube clamp (you will notice the new stem has a spacer on top between the clamp and the stem) so I am only getting 3" of rise from the bars maybe less from the original height of the bar ends. This was out of pure laziness for not wanting to take the time to cut the steer tube. I haven't had a 4" or 5" bar on the bike but just off hand I think it would be a bit to tall for me but who knows, maybe it wouldn't...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

nobrakes2007 said:


> True, you are right on the money on the spacer length. But the bike came with a 31.8 clamp and the steer tube on the fork has not been cut. The original stem sat flush with the steer tube clamp (you will notice the new stem has a spacer on top between the clamp and the stem) so I am only getting 3" of rise from the bars maybe less from the original height of the bar ends. This was out of pure laziness for not wanting to take the time to cut the steer tube. I haven't had a 4" or 5" bar on the bike but just off hand I think it would be a bit to tall for me but who knows, maybe it wouldn't...


not quite sure i understand what you mean. if you're running 3" rise bars with 1.25" of spacer under the stem, then you're already effectively running 4.25" rise bars, if the stem was all the way down with no spacers. (this is really just a bias from my bmx days... in bmx people generally think it looks lame to have a stem spacered up--(the idea is you should just pick the correct rise bar and the stem should always be pretty low) whereas in xc-mtb and road it's pretty common to see stems spacered up a lot)

you don't necessarily have to cut the steer tube to run the stem all the way down. you just move the spacers to the top of the stem and under the cap/bolt. the bolt/cap will thread into the star nut inside the fork like normal and exert pressure against the spacers which in turn pressure the stem down.



















but yeah, i realize a 31.8 stem is not going to work with bmx bars. you would need a bmx stem for use with the 22.2 clamp area.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ wicked brake-cable loop!!


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> not quite sure i understand what you mean. if you're running 3" rise bars with 1.25" of spacer under the stem, then you're already effectively running 4.25" rise bars, if the stem was all the way down with no spacers. (this is really just a bias from my bmx days... in bmx people generally think it looks lame to have a stem spacered up--(the idea is you should just pick the correct rise bar and the stem should always be pretty low) whereas in xc-mtb and road it's pretty common to see stems spacered up a lot)
> 
> you don't necessarily have to cut the steer tube to run the stem all the way down. you just move the spacers to the top of the stem and under the cap/bolt. the bolt/cap will thread into the star nut inside the fork like normal and exert pressure against the spacers which in turn pressure the stem down.
> 
> but yeah, i realize a 31.8 stem is not going to work with bmx bars. you would need a bmx stem for use with the 22.2 clamp area.


Sorry if I was unclear the first time around. You are correct when you say that there is around 4.25" of rise from the top cup of the headset to the bar ends. The point I was trying to make is that I only see around a 3" difference in rise from the original height of the stock bars being that there was only one spacer under the original stem and no spacers on the top of it. When I was looking for a bar, I couldn't find any 31.8mm clap size bars that had the amount of rise I wanted and weren't carbon. So I switched to a smaller height BMX style stem which caused a gap on the steer tube that had to be filled with spacers like you see in the pics. The actual stem height on the steer tube might be slightly higher but not by much from where the original stem was on the steer tube.

I hope that clarifies things...it makes sense to me but I am also the one typing it


----------



## kyle_mcgill (Jun 19, 2013)

the hell r people posting gay bars the best urban bars ar ns with 4 inch rise Google Image Result for https://www.lamacycles.com/photos/productsmodels/f940611282.jpg


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kyle_mcgill said:


> the hell r people posting gay bars the best urban bars ar ns with 4 inch rise Google Image Result for https://www.lamacycles.com/photos/productsmodels/f940611282.jpg


I bought some NS bars that claimed to be 3", but they were definitely lower than other 3" bars...... BMX style measures from center of clamp area up to center of grip tube. I wonder if MTB style is a measurement from bottom edge to top edge..... Also my Atomlab 3"s are taller than my Nemesis 3.25"s..... Go figure....


----------

